# 1/7/2010, little snow...



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

Few pictures from today. I got one shaky ass video i might upload to youtube later.

Various shopping centers and the hospital are where the pics were taken.


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

few more pictures.


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

last picture.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice looking lots! Why don't you use pushers on the tractors? If your just pushing a plow, why not just use a trucks?


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

I just work for the guy. Pushers would be nice...
We had 6 trucks running too. I rarely saw them. Usually just me and the other tractor. Sometimes a backhoe. We had 3 hoes running today also.

Just as soon not see the trucks unless the tractor needs a drink.


----------



## Jimmyed (May 9, 2004)

heres a short video.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice pics jimmy....glad you had fun


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice video, good tunes too! Yeah I could see if the tractors, backhoes and trucks are in the lot it might get a little busy.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks great nice work


----------

